# is this a good light bar and price?



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have an 05 f250 with a 8.5 western MVP and I need a light bar of some sort that has some strobes and what not. I've never delt with any lights and was wondering if this is a good light bar and a good price for one. I'm open to any and all other suggestions I hear whelens are the best but come at a hefty premium. http://www.swps.com/ab2shledlowp.html


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I have that same bar. I LOVE IT! It throws a lot of light. That same bar goes for about 300 on ebay new. Sometimes you can find it for cheaper. Either way you'll be happy with it.


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

i just got the same one,i love it so far


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I have the MiniPinnacle for $225 shipped.

http://safetylightingandequipment.com/value-packages


----------



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

SafetyLighting;991682 said:


> I have the MiniPinnacle for $225 shipped.
> 
> http://safetylightingandequipment.com/value-packages


Does it have various flash patterns and what not like the sho-me does?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Yup, all the specs can be found here:

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

My buddy has the new MiniPinnacle in red and its bright as hell.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Go with the Whelen. I love mine!


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

SafetyLighting;992572 said:


> Yup, all the specs can be found here:
> 
> http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm


What are the dimensions of the brackets / holes on the permanent mount? I have the utility light bracket on my backrack which is 16"x7". Will that work? Or should I just put the magnetic mount on it? How do you control the flash patterns with the permanent mount? Website only mentions a 3 position rocker switch on the cigar plug for magnetic mount.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Center hole length is 10"
Center hole width us 8 5/8"

So the permanent brackets wouldn't fit your mounting plate, but Honestly I wouldn't use them anyways. I would drill the holes in that mounting plate to fit the mounting points on the base of the lightbar. It would look cleaner.

The flash patterns are changed with the white wire to + 12 volts for two seconds.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

SafetyLighting;1018997 said:


> Center hole length is 10"
> Center hole width us 8 5/8"
> 
> So the permanent brackets wouldn't fit your mounting plate, but Honestly I wouldn't use them anyways. I would drill the holes in that mounting plate to fit the mounting points on the base of the lightbar. It would look cleaner.
> ...


I like that permanent mounting idea, it will work and look better, thanks. Do you have an installation manual available online? I'm curious how many wires and what type of switch.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

The patterns are changed on the Sound Off Mini Pinnacle by toggling the rocker switch on the 12v plug. Way better light for the money and it is FAR brighter with better 360 degree coverage and excellent brilliance. *28 flash patterns *on the Sound Off vs. only *7 flash patterns *on the Sho Me. Plus the Pinnacle has a sleeker lower profile and nuclear magnets. I have gone through automatic car washes with hurricane dryers and it doesn't move. Newer technology and a 5 year warranty. Plus John has them for less.

I have one, here are all 28 patterns for it. 



Here is the Sho Me bar. 




You can see how much better the Sound Off Mini Pinnacle is. It is even better than the Whelens in my opinion.

Here is a good video comparison of the Whelen vs. the Pinnacle. Video starts with the Whelen on the left.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/literature/EPL7PD(x)C_EPL7000.pdf


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

SafetyLighting;991682 said:


> I have the MiniPinnacle for $225 shipped.
> 
> http://safetylightingandequipment.com/value-packages


I would go with that one, uses newer generation LED's.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I apologize if I'm hijacking this thread. First, I don't want to start a war on brand name loyalty. I had a halogen rotator mini-bar. Was pleased with it. Always wanted LED, so after much research I ordered the mini pinnacle from [email protected] Lighting. It is very bright in the dark, and also an attention getter on a sunny day from 3 blocks away. Super pleased with my purchase. I got the permanent mount. Insrtuctions were simple and clear. I removed the brackets and mounted it to a swivel bracket I handmade. The bolt pattern is 5" deep by 10" wide. So it would fit very nicely on a 16x7 utility bracket. John answered my questions honestly. If he does not know he will not blow smoke. American made, 5 year warranty, oodles of flash patterns, bright as all h***, and he offers satisfaction guaranteed. Worth every cent. ( John, here it is mounted to a swivel bracket).


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

mvhauler... Looks like a sweet set up you've made. I'll be honest...to see the bar up close and personal like in your photo's compared to the factory photo's does make a big difference. It makes it more like we'd have it on our vehicle instead of getting something that you may not have wanted.

I'm sure that John don't mind the pat on the back either! :laughing:


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice installation! I like the magnetic mount for the versatility, plus I don't use it in the summer so I take it off to keep it out of the sun. I did the video on mine, I wish all the manufacturers would post video's on all the lights patterns and intensity. Best light for the money in my opinion.










Here is a video I did on 3 different lights I have (had).






I sold the 911EP on the left, which was a decent light, but expensive, my new Pinnacle in the middle, and an old school rotator on the right. I like the rotator "pop", but it looks Mayberry old school, and it not as versatile or streamlined as the new lights. The new lights like the pinnacle give have the effect of the old rotators, with more versatility and a much better look.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you, Pirsch. Yamahatim, I think it's great that you posted videos, there was not much to compare with when I purchased this one. This light is removeable too. Square stock inside of square tubing. Quick disconnect for the wiring. Comes right out, and all that is left is the angle iron bolted to the headache rack.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Awesome setup MV.

Thanks for the vids Tim. I haven't had a chance yet but I'm going to post them on my site. I appreciate you letting me use them.

It's funny. I have sold the Mini-Pinnacles with a money-back guarantee to a bunch of people. I have yet to get one back. I think knowing that you can send it back if you don't like it, makes a big difference in the sale.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Saftey Lighting...........you get my last two e-mails?


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

SafetyLighting;1019941 said:


> Thanks for the vids Tim. I haven't had a chance yet but I'm going to post them on my site. I appreciate you letting me use them.


No problem John, I hope it gets you more sales!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

What is the purpose of the swivel mount? I could understand if it would allow it to swing away down off the rack, but I don't understand how the slight swivel here helps??


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

When you tilt the dump body, the light stays flat.


----------



## JimboS (Feb 20, 2010)

Sound off all the way. Very bright and newer gen LED's


----------

